# My Pipe Collection



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I haven't been into pipe smoking for very long, but quickly discovered you need more than one pipe. My first was the LaRocca bent briar. Shortly after that, I found my first meerschaum - the Hakan (smallest one in the bunch). I have to say the meerschaums are great smokers.

I just happened to stop by Charlie's shortly after someone dropped off a box of Edward's Algerian briars for sale. I wasted no time in snagging one for myself.

I hadn't had the Hakan for very long when it developed a hairline crack in the shank that is getting progressively worse. Don (the pipe guy at Charlie's) took very good care of me by giving me credit on the Hakan (old and busted) for the sweet new Servi block meerschaum churchwarden (new hotness).

I've been watching for deals on eBay and found a couple that came in yesterday. First is the vintage CAO with a lot of intricate carving - very nice size, weight, and balance. Finally, I just had to get a unique shape - the Dragon Claw and Egg. This is a big friggin pipe, but does not weigh much at all because it's meerschaum. Both pipes were cleaned very well before they were sent to me. 

I've got my eye on a few more - it's that darn collector's gene acting up again...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I dont know shit about pipes but they look nice! Cool collection.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You'll need a pipe humidor next (Whatever that means)


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> You'll need a pipe humidor next (Whatever that means)


I have quickly outgrown the Montecristo White box that I have been using as a pipe tobacco cellar, and will be moving everything over to the Liberty 2003 box which is quite a bit bigger.

I plan on buying a pipe stand for the briars eventually. The meerschaums each have their own leather-covered hard cases, which do not lend themselves to display. Since meer is so fragile, I return them to their cases after they cool down from each use.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Pics...you have got quite a little collection going and you just started, not bad my friend.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

That's a nice collection of pipes. I think I'll have my first meer before the summer.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

cool collection


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful collection - especially like the meerschaums.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! I have a couple of briars...but I have yet to pick up a meerschaum. I might need to pick me up a couple.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow nice collection. I would really like to learn more about pipes and best leaf brands...


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice...I started with one about 18 months ago...now I am up to about 10...they are addictive...


----------

